# I want a date!



## MisticalMisty (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok, Ok...I need a date. I don't have any kind of event to attend or anything like that...I'm just sick of sitting at home..wanting to be out with a cute fa..SO...here you go guys..your chance to get your ass to Oklahoma and TAKE ME OUT!! Please :wubu:


----------



## moonvine (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I'm a girl, so I don't think you want a date with me! Good luck though, I know it is a pain looking!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok, Ok...I need a date. I don't have any kind of event to attend or anything like that...I'm just sick of sitting at home..wanting to be out with a cute fa..SO...here you go guys..your chance to get your ass to Oklahoma and TAKE ME OUT!! Please :wubu:



I feel your pain...I cant remember my last date...lol
Stacey


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 13, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, I'm a girl, so I don't think you want a date with me! Good luck though, I know it is a pain looking!




yeah..girlies aren't my fav flavor jelly belly! LOL I thought I'd resort to all out begging..nothing else seems to be working


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 13, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I feel your pain...I cant remember my last date...lol
> Stacey



I can..it was too awful to forget...that's why I'm trying to change things in 2006! BRING IT ON!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok, to be honest..I'm not really begging for a date..lol.well..at least I don't think so..I'm just giving FAs who may be intimidated by me free reign to ask me out..


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

I know for a fact there are a few in Ok. It's a big state. Care to give more specifics and some specs for the gents as well (what are you looking for)?

I'm not jewish, but I'll do what I can do, already.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok, Ok...I need a date. I don't have any kind of event to attend or anything like that...I'm just sick of sitting at home..wanting to be out with a cute fa..SO...here you go guys..your chance to get your ass to Oklahoma and TAKE ME OUT!! Please :wubu:



You are preachin' to the choir!
Do you have a MeatSpace err.. I mean MySpace account?
You'd be amazed at the dates you can get off there.
Of course, I'm not speaking from recent expirence as I haven't been on a date in a while.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> I know for a fact there are a few in Ok. It's a big state. Care to give more specifics and some specs for the gents as well (what are you looking for)?
> 
> I'm not jewish, but I'll do what I can do, already.




I'm about an hour south of Okc..halfway between Okc and Dallas off of i-35. 

As far as specifics for the guys, be close to my age..be nice and understanding of my needs as a ssbbw and don't expect to get in my pants on the first date..LOL 

Seriously, I'm just looking for a nice, sincere guy to date. As long as he has a job, a car and isn't an ax murder..I think the rest will fall into place..LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

Ivy said:


> You are preachin' to the choir!
> Do you have a MeatSpace err.. I mean MySpace account?
> You'd be amazed at the dates you can get off there.
> Of course, I'm not speaking from recent expirence as I haven't been on a date in a while.




yes I do..but nothing..I think I only have 1 friend..lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 14, 2006)

i havent had a date in who knows how long. i dont get it. at all. actually, i bet it'd be way easier if i was closer to some of the girls on these boards.(need i name names?)


oh and misty, add this guy. www.myspace.com/lostcharacter. now you have 2 friends.(it's me dont worry, not some random person)

aaron£


----------



## Ivy (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> yes I do..but nothing..I think I only have 1 friend..lol



Sweet lady, start using it!

Seriously!

http://www.myspace.com/ivyisahotfattygirl 

if you add me and mr clash city you'll be up to 3.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2006)

I might ask you out on a date if I lived in Oklahoma. 

And the link to my MySpace account is listed as my home page on my profile. You can all add me as a friend if you'd like.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok, Ok...I need a date. I don't have any kind of event to attend or anything like that...I'm just sick of sitting at home..wanting to be out with a cute fa..SO...here you go guys..your chance to get your ass to Oklahoma and TAKE ME OUT!! Please :wubu:


 

I have people to go out with, I have guys who want to fool around with me. What I don't have is a guy who wants to go OUT on a DATE with me. 
You know actually go somewhere, alone together, hell I would go dutch, without the guarantee of sex there (the possibility yes, the guarantee, no. Otherwise it is just dinner in between sex)


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

Ivy said:


> You are preachin' to the choir!
> Do you have a MeatSpace err.. I mean MySpace account?
> You'd be amazed at the dates you can get off there.
> Of course, I'm not speaking from recent expirence as I haven't been on a date in a while.




I have talked to a few local guys from MySpace, including a 17 year old who "thinks older women are how." I mean I may like younger guys but come on.
Of course most of them are only looking for the same thing the Yahoo guys are looking for, a hook up.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> yes I do..but nothing..I think I only have 1 friend..lol




Well silly what is your myspace account... I will be your friend

Mine is http://www.myspace.com/trinaxxl


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

awww...thanks guys! I guess that means I need to be somewhat active there..lol.

This is my I'm feeling really pathetic thread..I'm sure one will pop up every now and then! I'm just tired of doing the fun things on my own..or with my best friend..I know..alot of us have the same gripe. I appreciate you guys!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I might ask you out on a date if I lived in Oklahoma.
> 
> And the link to my MySpace account is listed as my home page on my profile. You can all add me as a friend if you'd like.




Thanks Ryan, I really appreciate it


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm about an hour south of Okc..halfway between Okc and Dallas off of i-35.
> 
> As far as specifics for the guys, be close to my age..be nice and understanding of my needs as a ssbbw and don't expect to get in my pants on the first date..LOL
> 
> Seriously, I'm just looking for a nice, sincere guy to date. As long as he has a job, a car and isn't an ax murder..I think the rest will fall into place..LOL



ok, ok, I'm noting all of this down...Now what if dude's job IS as an axe murderer? How would that play in Okie?

And keep in mind, it's now your job to find me a date, too. [begin humming The Impossible Dream now]


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> I have people to go out with, I have guys who want to fool around with me. What I don't have is a guy who wants to go OUT on a DATE with me.
> You know actually go somewhere, alone together, hell I would go dutch, without the guarantee of sex there (the possibility yes, the guarantee, no. Otherwise it is just dinner in between sex)



From what I've read, this is true for a lot of us (certainly for me). I see married people and I think: how'd that happen? I can't get anyone to wanna spend 20 min. having coffee with me, how'd someone get together and MARRY someone else?  I know that must sound silly, but I think it a lot. 

I can get sex, most women can (if we're not picky). What I'd like is companionship. Much harder!


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> ok, ok, I'm noting all of this down...Now what if dude's job IS as an axe murderer? How would that play in Okie?
> 
> And keep in mind, it's now your job to find me a date, too. [begin humming The Impossible Dream now]


Jes, it all depends. If he was raised in the town, he'd still be a "Good ol' Boy." If he moved in....that's a different story.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 14, 2006)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> I have talked to a few local guys from MySpace, including a 17 year old who "thinks older women are how." I mean I may like younger guys but come on.
> Of course most of them are only looking for the same thing the Yahoo guys are looking for, a hook up.



There are quite a few that are just looking for a hook up, and nearly all the guys who message me on my myspace that I will give out to internet friends are looking for a hook up, but I have met quite a few who are looking for more than just a hook up. But most of those guys were met through my myspace for my school friends. You just have to be able to weed through all the crap ones to find the few decent ones.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 14, 2006)

Date? What means date? Isn't that a small fruit?

Dave


----------



## NFA (Jan 14, 2006)

Dude, you're on MySpace? Why didn't you tell me? Make me go and have to browse for your ID. Pfft. I shouldn't even invite you to be my friend.


----------



## mybluice (Jan 14, 2006)

Date!!!!
To Date!!!!
I Want A Date!!!!
I Want To Date!!!!

Hmmm, it seems we are all in the same boat....Misty I'm your friend and I didn't even know you had a MySpace.....I'm hurt I tell ya


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

mybluice said:


> Date!!!!
> To Date!!!!
> I Want A Date!!!!
> I Want To Date!!!!
> ...




Chica..do you really need one more way to get to me? LOL honestly..I don't use my space...I just did it because someone invited me too....lol..


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> From what I've read, this is true for a lot of us (certainly for me). I see married people and I think: how'd that happen? I can't get anyone to wanna spend 20 min. having coffee with me, how'd someone get together and MARRY someone else?  I know that must sound silly, but I think it a lot.
> 
> I can get sex, most women can (if we're not picky). What I'd like is companionship. Much harder!



I'd like to spend 20 minutes having coffee with you. I'd probably drink hot chocolate though, since I like it better.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm about an hour south of Okc..halfway between Okc and Dallas off of i-35.
> 
> As far as specifics for the guys, be close to my age..be nice and understanding of my needs as a ssbbw and don't expect to get in my pants on the first date..LOL
> 
> Seriously, I'm just looking for a nice, sincere guy to date. As long as he has a job, a car and isn't an ax murder..I think the rest will fall into place..LOL



I have a job.

I have a car...but I'm thinking of buying a truck or an SUV. Is that okay?

I'm not an axe murderer. They don't get benefits, stock options or a 401K, and they sometimes have to work nights and weekends. I'll stick to my office job, thanks.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm not an axe murderer. They don't get benefits, stock options or a 401K, and they sometimes have to work nights and weekends. I'll stick to my office job, thanks.



True, but you can be your own boss.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I have a job.
> 
> I have a car...but I'm thinking of buying a truck or an SUV. Is that okay?
> 
> I'm not an axe murderer. They don't get benefits, stock options or a 401K, and they sometimes have to work nights and weekends. I'll stick to my office job, thanks.



You are more than qualified Ryan..now, come take me out!:wubu: PPPPWWWEEEAAASSSEEEE


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok, Ok. I'll resort to the begging too. I want a date too...although not one in Oklahoma...I'm in upstate NY. Anyone around here??


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

xoxoshelby said:


> Ok, Ok. I'll resort to the begging too. I want a date too...although not one in Oklahoma...I'm in upstate NY. Anyone around here??




Hey..you can't be here and stealing my begging thunder..LOL just kidding..good luck chica!


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 14, 2006)

Aren't we far enough away that we can share??


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

xoxoshelby said:


> Aren't we far enough away that we can share??


Of course! I was only kidding ya!


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh I know LOL...but you gotta figure...the more times are pics are up here the better chance we have of getting those dates, right?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

xoxoshelby said:


> Oh I know LOL...but you gotta figure...the more times are pics are up here the better chance we have of getting those dates, right?




that's a good theory..I dunno though! It hasn't worked for me yet!


----------



## The Kangaroo (Jan 14, 2006)

I had a friend who had just got a divorce and he was through w/ relationships. He was a supervisor at Probation. He met a woman who asked "is you got a job?" and he was like "I did but I lost it."


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

Honestly, I'd rather just do without than settle for what it seems some of the guys 'out there' are offering. No thank you. I've been fine in relationships and find on my own, and if single, I would have no interest in some guy who is only looking for desperate women to sleep with, with no time or effort involved on his part. I'm worth more than that. Sounds very discouraging.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

Hope this doesn't come off as holier-than-thou, as it wasn't meant to. Guess I'm more traditional when it comes to dating and courtship is all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm single, and although I'm fine on my own... I MISS having a boyfriend of my own. It's been a long, long, long time, and I'd really like to find one. Very hard, never seems to come together, but I'm an optimist when it comes right down to it, and I figure it's only a matter of time. I _hope_ it's only a matter of time.

As for dates... yeah, haven't been on one of those in years. Good luck to you in your search, and just know that you're not even close to the only one out there who's dateless.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> As for dates... yeah, haven't been on one of those in years. Good luck to you in your search, and just know that you're not even close to the only one out there who's dateless.




See, it doesn't make any sense to me. You should really be attached..LOL You live in FA heaven right? Boston? lol. I dunno. Where are all the FAs? They are falling behind on the job if you ask me. We are some hot ladies..we deserve good men to take us out damnit!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> See, it doesn't make any sense to me. You should really be attached..LOL You live in FA heaven right? Boston? lol. I dunno. Where are all the FAs? They are falling behind on the job if you ask me. We are some hot ladies..we deserve good men to take us out damnit!




Exactly, I live in *FA Heaven*. It is their heaven. An area full of confident, sexy, happy fat girls who are more than thrilled to go out with them, and a thriving "social" scene (which I help run, which probably hurts me more than it helps...). If you're an FA around me, there is NOOOO incentive to find a great girl and sit a spell, there's another one who'd be fun to hang out with as well. 

Obviously not the case for all of them, don't get me wrong, but there is a lot of intermingling around these parts and that's not really something I'm in to. I don't want to date the guy who's dated her and her and her and her, I want a gem of my very own.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Obviously not the case for all of them, don't get me wrong, but there is a lot of intermingling around these parts and that's not really something I'm in to. I don't want to date the guy who's dated her and her and her and her, I want a gem of my very own.



Yeah, I know what you mean. And is it just a regional thing, or do most guys expect the woman to ask them to dance, as they stand around like wallflowers?

And, you know, it's not just an BBW/FA kinda thang, but this stuff happens all the time with thin people, too, from what I've heard. It seems the dynamics have changed a lot over the years.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'd like to spend 20 minutes having coffee with you. I'd probably drink hot chocolate though, since I like it better.



Awww, Ryan, thank you, even if it's in thought only. I promise I wouldn't yell at you (I've kind of been yelling at Ryan a lot lately). Hey, I got some fancy-pants hot cocoa for xmas, so how 'bout I make you some?


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

ooh--but what if we don't like the same movies? what will we talk about? (haha. ok, i'll stop)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Exactly, I live in *FA Heaven*. It is their heaven. An area full of confident, sexy, happy fat girls who are more than thrilled to go out with them, and a thriving "social" scene (which I help run, which probably hurts me more than it helps...). If you're an FA around me, there is NOOOO incentive to find a great girl and sit a spell, there's another one who'd be fun to hang out with as well.
> 
> Obviously not the case for all of them, don't get me wrong, but there is a lot of intermingling around these parts and that's not really something I'm in to. I don't want to date the guy who's dated her and her and her and her, I want a gem of my very own.




I never thought of it that way! We should start a fat girl island..where fas only enter after a lengthy application process or something! LOL I pray daily for God to send me the man he has meant for me..I know it will happen..I'm just getting impatient..it's been 4 years..and I offically know 16 people who are pregnant..it's just hard to see everyone who has something that you would like to have..a family..

I guess I should stop whining..I mean I have a great job, I've almost completed my masters degree. I'm an independent, self-sufficent woman who craves affection like a junkie craves a hit. I try to be happy with my life...but I'm sorry..the grass looks greener..and this cow wants to EAT..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. And is it just a regional thing, or do most guys expect the woman to ask them to dance, as they stand around like wallflowers?
> 
> And, you know, it's not just an BBW/FA kinda thang, but this stuff happens all the time with thin people, too, from what I've heard. It seems the dynamics have changed a lot over the years.



Many of our gals are very aggressive, so I think the guys just get used to it. I personally am not one of those girls, I'm extremely shy and I pretty much never ever approach a guy. Even if he's the most amazing I can imagine, I'll just sit and gawk at him all night. I'm a huge goober.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I have a job.
> 
> I have a car...but I'm thinking of buying a truck or an SUV. Is that okay?
> 
> I'm not an axe murderer. They don't get benefits, stock options or a 401K, and they sometimes have to work nights and weekends. I'll stick to my office job, thanks.



i wouldn't advise buying a truck or an suv if you're thinking of moving to the east coast booboo. i'm opposed to suvs on principle, but there's a hell of a lot of street parking 'round all these parts as well as often-long work commutes. you really wanna have to pay for garages and too much gas?

do what BBabe and I do. We ride shriner bikes (avec fez, of course) everyplace we need to go.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I never thought of it that way! We should start a fat girl island..where fas only enter after a lengthy application process or something! LOL I pray daily for God to send me the man he has meant for me..I know it will happen..I'm just getting impatient..it's been 4 years..and I offically know 16 people who are pregnant..it's just hard to see everyone who has something that you would like to have..a family..
> 
> I guess I should stop whining..I mean I have a great job, I've almost completed my masters degree. I'm an independent, self-sufficent woman who craves affection like a junkie craves a hit. I try to be happy with my life...but I'm sorry..the grass looks greener..and this cow wants to EAT..lol



LOL, yeah, I hear ya. I personally don't want kids, so it's not about a biological clock or anything, it's just about having my own best friend/partner/lover, you know... all that good stuff. 

I can't even imagine how I'd feel if I was trying to head down a baby track... yikes!


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Many of our gals are very aggressive, so I think the guys just get used to it. I personally am not one of those girls, I'm extremely shy and I pretty much never ever approach a guy. Even if he's the most amazing I can imagine, I'll just sit and gawk at him all night. I'm a huge goober.



Maybe its because you are a married, then divorced, and soon to be raging lesbian?


LOL sorry couldnt help it,,,,I know you are none of the above....

LoL you can delete this post i fyou want , or think it will make too many questions!


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

xoxoshelby said:


> Ok, Ok. I'll resort to the begging too. I want a date too...although not one in Oklahoma...I'm in upstate NY. Anyone around here??



I'm just going to keep adding to this thread...

So, there IS a poster I see from upstate NY-ISH. But I'm not sure what I should do, here. Should I PM people and ask them to look one another up? That would probably be wrong, and go against the charter. But still! I...want to!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

BigCutieViolet said:


> Maybe its because you are a married, then divorced, and soon to be raging lesbian?
> 
> 
> LOL sorry couldnt help it,,,,I know you are none of the above....
> ...




LOL... oh God, what are you doing to me??? LOL

Yes, that's a common misconception among potential suitors, apparently. I'm married, or I'm taken/boyfriend, and as I mentioned to Violet recently... the next step will be that I'm a full-blown lesbian. I thought that might actually bring them back around?? LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL... oh God, what are you doing to me??? LOL
> 
> Yes, that's a common misconception among potential suitors, apparently. I'm married, or I'm taken/boyfriend, and as I mentioned to Violet recently... the next step will be that I'm a full-blown lesbian. I thought that might actually bring them back around?? LOL



Do you want to be a lesbian..lol..if you do..I know one I'll send you so she'll leave me ALONE..lol..


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 14, 2006)

Some of us guys can't get dates either, ya know. Especially when you don't know anybody. I even grew up in this town, and the only people I know are my own family and my co-workers.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL... oh God, what are you doing to me??? LOL
> 
> Yes, that's a common misconception among potential suitors, apparently. I'm married, or I'm taken/boyfriend, and as I mentioned to Violet recently... the next step will be that I'm a full-blown lesbian. I thought that might actually bring them back around?? LOL



"she must be somebody's baby, she must be somebody's baby, cuz she's so fiiiiine."

and then later, it'll be: "she must be some other woman's baby...."

heh

You know, I'm not going to put up with this anymore. AnnMarie, anyone here tickle your pickle? PM me. I'm gonna get right on this one, and start making inroads. I can't do it for me, I'm a ginormous wimp (and even when I like someone, I have to be approached slowly and I try some peoples' patience) but for you? I can pull out all the stops.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Do you want to be a lesbian..lol..if you do..I know one I'll send you so she'll leave me ALONE..lol..



Nah, but thanks. 

I really, really like boys.


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Some of us guys can't get dates either, ya know. Especially when you don't know anybody. I even grew up in this town, and the only people I know are my own family and my co-workers.



well whose fault is that?! c'mon! Do you want me to email some of your neighbors and have me ask them if they'll be your friends and come out and play? I will! I say, before the month is up, you need to join some sort of group--and by that, I mean one that meets outside of your apt., and outside of your head!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Nah, but thanks.
> 
> I really, really like boys.



OMG..me too..maybe too much..lol


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL... oh God, what are you doing to me??? LOL
> 
> Yes, that's a common misconception among potential suitors, apparently. I'm married, or I'm taken/boyfriend, and as I mentioned to Violet recently... the next step will be that I'm a full-blown lesbian. I thought that might actually bring them back around?? LOL


Only the ones that want to watch girl on girl action. Heck, you could get in a fight and make those happy.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Many of our gals are very aggressive, so I think the guys just get used to it. I personally am not one of those girls, I'm extremely shy and I pretty much never ever approach a guy. Even if he's the most amazing I can imagine, I'll just sit and gawk at him all night. I'm a huge goober.



I'm the same way, AnnMarie. That combined with my refusal to chase a guy and, well, there ya go.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Many of our gals are very aggressive, so I think the guys just get used to it. I personally am not one of those girls, I'm extremely shy and I pretty much never ever approach a guy. Even if he's the most amazing I can imagine, I'll just sit and gawk at him all night. I'm a huge goober.



Hey, that's exactly like me! Gawking, goober, etc. And I have yet to ever approach the few girls I've seen recently that I find attractive, so I also suck at the approach. I get the impression that some ladies my age are just going to wait for me to approach them or otherwise ignore me. Why the hell do we always have to initiate things! *pout*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Why the hell do we always have to initiate things! *pout*



Ok, I'm sure I'll catch all sorts of flack for what I'm about to say, but here goes.

I expect a FA to make the first move..approach me, talk to me..etc. Why do you ask? Because it's easier or a fa to spot a fat girl than it is for me to tell if a guy is a fa or not. Let me tell you, there is nothing..NOTHING worse than getting laughed at to your face when you approach a guy. Personally, I can never tell a look of interest from a gawk..know what I mean?

That's just me..I consider myself confident..but I'm not confident enough to approach a guy that when I'm not sure he's attracted to big girls..


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

I think that's a valid reason, Misty, and given that there are more non-FAs than FAs, chances are greater for disappointment and perhaps embarrassment.

Thrifty, the thing about your own fears is that usually -- usually -- the worst a guy will have to face when asking a girl to dance, or to go out, is maybe rolling eyes and a caustic remark. Fat girls, when asking a guy to dance, or go out, may get to face him telling his friends there and them all making a laughing stock of you. I suppose it could happen to a guy, too, but the odds are much greater that it's the fat girl who will have to face that. And while it's not the reason I don't ask guys out or persue them (figuring if they like me they will just have to be the first one to show it -- with only one exception to that rule, historically), I can see how that could stop a fat girl from making that move. Unless maybe she's at a SA bash or something.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I pray daily for God to send me the man he has meant for me..I know it will happen..I'm just getting impatient. . . .




Misty, I'm a big believer in this for women with faith. When I finally felt I had myself all together and was ready to be in a relationship, I had a talk with God one night and asked Him to send the right man to me. A few months later He did. Granted I only got to keep him for a few years, but I did get the right one, special delivery to my doorstep.

I know many other women with similar stories. So make sure everything's ready on your end and keep praying, girlie


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Fat girls, when asking a guy to dance, or go out, may get to face him telling his friends there and them all making a laughing stock of you. I suppose it could happen to a guy, too,



Yup....happens to guys to...for a lot less than asking to dance or such...Such as simply saying hi to gal passing buy. It's a two way street.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Awww, Ryan, thank you, even if it's in thought only. I promise I wouldn't yell at you (I've kind of been yelling at Ryan a lot lately). Hey, I got some fancy-pants hot cocoa for xmas, so how 'bout I make you some?



If I'm ever in the Philadelphia area, it sounds good to me.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> ooh--but what if we don't like the same movies? what will we talk about? (haha. ok, i'll stop)



We could talk about politics. But you might end up yelling at me some more.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> i wouldn't advise buying a truck or an suv if you're thinking of moving to the east coast booboo. i'm opposed to suvs on principle, but there's a hell of a lot of street parking 'round all these parts as well as often-long work commutes. you really wanna have to pay for garages and too much gas?
> 
> do what BBabe and I do. We ride shriner bikes (avec fez, of course) everyplace we need to go.



Right now, I'm actually leaning more towards relocating to the South or Midwest. I will most likely be transferring to another location with the company I currently work for. Plus, I've been to the Midwest and the people are far more friendly than they are in California.

And my next vehicle will have either a V8 or supercharged V6. I want something with some power.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Exactly, I live in *FA Heaven*. It is their heaven. An area full of confident, sexy, happy fat girls who are more than thrilled to go out with them, and a thriving "social" scene (which I help run, which probably hurts me more than it helps...). If you're an FA around me, there is NOOOO incentive to find a great girl and sit a spell, there's another one who'd be fun to hang out with as well.
> 
> Obviously not the case for all of them, don't get me wrong, but there is a lot of intermingling around these parts and that's not really something I'm in to. I don't want to date the guy who's dated her and her and her and her, I want a gem of my very own.



That makes me want to go hang out in Boston for a while. I like the idea of being surrounded by confident, sexy, happy BBW's. Well, that and all the fun I would have wandering the city wearing my Denver Broncos sweatshirt. 

I don't think I could live in Boston, though. Maybe I could move to New Hampshire and commute?


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 15, 2006)

wow, I miss the '90's. BBW dances seemed so much more fun! I used to drive two hours to NYC just to go to one of the dances. Now I'm in my 30's, and I LIVE in NY and I went to two NY dances last year. 

I miss the '90's music, too. The club music is too obnoxious for me, and it's scared my older men away. (Yes, I like to date men who are a few years older than me).  

The MA dances are still fun, perhaps it's also the adventure to get there!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Misty, I'm a big believer in this for women with faith. When I finally felt I had myself all together and was ready to be in a relationship, I had a talk with God one night and asked Him to send the right man to me. A few months later He did. Granted I only got to keep him for a few years, but I did get the right one, special delivery to my doorstep.
> 
> I know many other women with similar stories. So make sure everything's ready on your end and keep praying, girlie



Thank you Rainy! I do pray daily and I've got all of my fellow teachers and friends praying too. I know there's a reason it hasn't happened yet, so I'm trying to be patient, continue to learn more about myself so I can be the best significant other I can be. My faith is the the only thing that keeps me going. If not for it, I'm not sure I would be here today!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Right now, I'm actually leaning more towards relocating to the South or Midwest. I will most likely be transferring to another location with the company I currently work for. Plus, I've been to the Midwest and the people are far more friendly than they are in California.
> 
> And my next vehicle will have either a V8 or supercharged V6. I want something with some power.




pssst...I'm kinda in the midwest..LOL..but you're flirting with Jes so I'll shuddup


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Exactly, I live in *FA Heaven*. It is their heaven. An area full of confident, sexy, happy fat girls who are more than thrilled to go out with them, and a thriving "social" scene (which I help run, which probably hurts me more than it helps...). If you're an FA around me, there is NOOOO incentive to find a great girl and sit a spell, there's another one who'd be fun to hang out with as well.
> 
> Obviously not the case for all of them, don't get me wrong, but there is a lot of intermingling around these parts and that's not really something I'm in to. I don't want to date the guy who's dated her and her and her and her, I want a gem of my very own.



Let not forget that FAs can be shy as well. What incentive is there for fat girls, to sit a spell, with FAs who are fighting their shyness. I know I was one!

Maybe all the shy FA and BBWS should be getting together!


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thank you Rainy! I do pray daily and I've got all of my fellow teachers and friends praying too. I know there's a reason it hasn't happened yet, so I'm trying to be patient, continue to learn more about myself so I can be the best significant other I can be. My faith is the the only thing that keeps me going. If not for it, I'm not sure I would be here today!


Misty, a story.

There was a man who really needed money, so he prayed and prayed to win the lottery.

After weeks of prayer he said, "God, why won't you help me?"

And God said, "Buy a ticket."


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

Jane said:


> Misty, a story.
> 
> There was a man who really needed money, so he prayed and prayed to win the lottery.
> 
> ...



and the moral is? If it's to get myself out there..DONE


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I expect a FA to make the first move..approach me, talk to me..etc. Why do you ask? Because it's easier or a fa to spot a fat girl than it is for me to tell if a guy is a fa or not. Let me tell you, there is nothing..NOTHING worse than getting laughed at to your face when you approach a guy. Personally, I can never tell a look of interest from a gawk..know what I mean?




That is an excellent reason Misty, you hit the nail on the head. Combine that with the fact that I am like AnnMarie, extremely shy and you can see why I am very much dateless too.

You're not alone, trust me. You also mentioned location. I think this is another big factor. I just don't believe there are many FAs in the Midwest, Heartland, middle of the country, whateve you want to call it. Any of the guys I have chatted with have either been from CA, MA, NY, FL or overseas. It doesn't exactly make "dating" much of a possibility.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 15, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> That is an excellent reason Misty, you hit the nail on the head. Combine that with the fact that I am like AnnMarie, extremely shy and you can see why I am very much dateless too.
> 
> You're not alone, trust me. You also mentioned location. I think this is another big factor. I just don't believe there are many FAs in the Midwest, Heartland, middle of the country, whateve you want to call it. Any of the guys I have chatted with have either been from CA, MA, NY, FL or overseas. It doesn't exactly make "dating" much of a possibility.




You found some in NY? Where??? They must be hiding from me!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

xoxoshelby said:


> You found some in NY? Where??? They must be hiding from me!


 

Now doesn't THAT figure. So tell me, are you being chatted up by fellas in the midwest? Maybe we need to tell them to look in their own locale


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> and the moral is? If it's to get myself out there..DONE


No, just that one has to participate in ones own miracles.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 15, 2006)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> I have people to go out with, I have guys who want to fool around with me. What I don't have is a guy who wants to go OUT on a DATE with me.
> You know actually go somewhere, alone together, hell I would go dutch, without the guarantee of sex there (the possibility yes, the guarantee, no. Otherwise it is just dinner in between sex)


to bad you dont live in detroit or any of the surrounding counties. i would take you out to a dinner and a movie .


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 15, 2006)

how about you bbws that are dateless here go on the offensive and instead of waiting to be asked out you do the asking out or drop hints that you wanna be asked out.
do any of you remember my post about the ssbbw i met.http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1686
well she gave the hint she wanted to be taken out. and a bbw i met 3 months before her asked me out and i went out with her as well.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Now doesn't THAT figure. So tell me, are you being chatted up by fellas in the midwest? Maybe we need to tell them to look in their own locale



That would be difficult for me, since there seems to be surprisingly few single women on here from California. But I will be relocating, so I've expanded my search to women who live in areas I might move to.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> how about you bbws that are dateless here go on the offensive and instead of waiting to be asked out you do the asking out or drop hints that you wanna be asked out.
> do any of you remember my post about the ssbbw i met.http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1686
> well she gave the hint she wanted to be taken out. and a bbw i met 3 months before her asked me out and i went out with her as well.




I think I am playing offense and not defense. This bbw..did she already know you were a fa? Did she ask you out in public or online. If she approached you in public without knowing your preference I want to meet her..cause that's one BALLSY woman!

As far as being a participant in the miracle or whatever..I'm on every dating site known to man. I have my friend and family on the lookout. I'm active, I go the mall or movies or the grocery store. I'm looking...I even stopped for about 6 months after all my attached friends told me to stop looking and then it would appear...*cough* bullshit..LOL 

So now, I'm still being proactive. I still chat up guys..even guys that aren't necessarily my type. I try to give everyone at least a chance..we'll see


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> That would be difficult for me, since there seems to be surprisingly few single women on here from California. But I will be relocating, so I've expanded my search to women who live in areas I might move to.




I really hope your able to find someone. I think you're a really nice guy.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> pssst...I'm kinda in the midwest..LOL..but you're flirting with Jes so I'll shuddup



You don't need to "shuddup". Feel free to talk and flirt all you want.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> You don't need to "shuddup". Feel free to talk and flirt all you want.


you SOOOO don't know what you are getting yourself into..lol


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> That would be difficult for me, since there seems to be surprisingly few single women on here from California. But I will be relocating, so I've expanded my search to women who live in areas I might move to.




Ryan,

I said that more as a joke about my chatting with FAs from NY and she is from NY and can't find any. I am not against long distance chatting and possibly dating -- I've done it in the past. But we all know it would be nice to be able to date closer to home, meaning it would be more frequent. You said you were thinking of relocating, maybe even the Midwest. Please do, we need more FAs.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

I suppose I should have been more clear from my last post that I was referring to women as a whole, and not just the sizable ones. The experiences of my friends etc. who all prefer slender women tells me that they too have to do most of the work towards getting a date or something like that. 

But you are right Misty, I should have thought about the fact that it would be harder for a big girl to approach a guy without knowledge of their preference then for a guy to approach a big girl. :doh:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I said that more as a joke about my chatting with FAs from NY and she is from NY and can't find any. I am not against long distance chatting and possibly dating -- I've done it in the past. But we all know it would be nice to be able to date closer to home, meaning it would be more frequent. You said you were thinking of relocating, maybe even the Midwest. Please do, we need more FAs.



I'm definitely relocating. Are there a lot of single BBW's in the Midwest and South? I'm not a big fan of long distance relationships, since I can't really travel much at the moment (due to issues at work I have to deal with).


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Where in CA are you, Ryan? The Central Coast has almost nothing but BBW.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

Last night I went out with friends and found myself in the middle of 3 couples (including the one with the guy I still have feelings for), talk about depressing.
I get tired of being single or at least not having a guy to go out with.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Where in CA are you, Ryan? The Central Coast has almost nothing but BBW.



I've been given the impression by the Canadian media anyways that Canada's own "obesity epidemic" matches the one in the US, so in other words there are also plenty of big people in Canada. However, that doesn't seem to be the case in Niagara Falls.  

I'll be moving up to Ottawa come spring time so perhaps I'll actually find a big girl up there. I can think of two off the top of my head that I sometimes see at work here in the Falls, thats about it. And of course, the most I can do is sit back and admire from afar instead of actually talking to them. >< Sooner or later somebody is going to have to smack me out of my shell.


----------



## Isa (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I can get sex, most women can (if we're not picky). What I'd like is companionship. Much harder!



That just about sums it up perfectly.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 15, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I've been given the impression by the Canadian media anyways that Canada's own "obesity epidemic" matches the one in the US, so in other words there are also plenty of big people in Canada. However, that doesn't seem to be the case in Niagara Falls.
> 
> I'll be moving up to Ottawa come spring time so perhaps I'll actually find a big girl up there. I can think of two off the top of my head that I sometimes see at work here in the Falls, thats about it. And of course, the most I can do is sit back and admire from afar instead of actually talking to them. >< Sooner or later somebody is going to have to smack me out of my shell.




Niagara Falls? See? I found one not too far away and he's moving even farther away. I have no luck!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 15, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> how about you bbws that are dateless here go on the offensive and instead of waiting to be asked out you do the asking out or drop hints that you wanna be asked out.
> do any of you remember my post about the ssbbw i met.http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1686
> well she gave the hint she wanted to be taken out. and a bbw i met 3 months before her asked me out and i went out with her as well.



I don't ask men out because I want them to ask me out. If they are too shy to ask me out we probably won't get along too well


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Now doesn't THAT figure. So tell me, are you being chatted up by fellas in the midwest? Maybe we need to tell them to look in their own locale




I WILL say, for myself only, that sometimes it's easier to look and flirt at the unreasonable b/c the reasonable (i.e., local or nearly local) scares the pants off me. So that's something to factor in, too, if it applies to anyone here.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Where in CA are you, Ryan? The Central Coast has almost nothing but BBW.



I live near Sacramento.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I live near Sacramento.


Where the wind comes sweeping down the plains.....wait..that's Oklahoma..DAMNIT


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm definitely relocating. Are there a lot of single BBW's in the Midwest and South? I'm not a big fan of long distance relationships, since I can't really travel much at the moment (due to issues at work I have to deal with).




Yes, there are quite a few in both the Midwest and South so I think you are safe in that dept. As for where to move, that's going to depend on what kind of locale you are looking for, but for finding someone for a relationship it seems like (from what I've experienced and see here too) that distance is going to factor in somehow. There are no guarantees, but it's good to keep an open mind.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I WILL say, for myself only, that sometimes it's easier to look and flirt at the unreasonable b/c the reasonable (i.e., local or nearly local) scares the pants off me. So that's something to factor in, too, if it applies to anyone here.




Darlin' there has to BE SOMEONE LOCAL first. I'll settle for that at this point. But yes, I do understand and do the same.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jan 15, 2006)

I've pretty much given up hope of finding a man in the TN area. It seems the FAs are fairly rednecky and that's just not my style. I've given it a shot and I just can't connect with them. 

I would love to be courted or wined and dined long before I'm 69'd!  I'm not sure I even really know what dating is. I've gone on a few but I never seem to pick the right kind of man for me so it doesn't lead into anything else. I'm 40 years old and have never even been in love. It doesn't help that I'm picky too. Isn't there a single FA out there, somewhere that likes The Cure AND can like football too?  (I'd prefer he be 30 or over but not much over 45 as I'm still fairly immature for my age, I think).


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Where the wind comes sweeping down the plains.....wait..that's Oklahoma..DAMNIT



Isn't that where the national chapter of NAAFA is? How can there not be fat girls where you live?


----------



## leighcy (Jan 15, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> Isn't there a single FA out there, somewhere that likes The Cure AND can like football too?  (I'd prefer he be 30 or over but not much over 45 as I'm still fairly immature for my age, I think).



You just described me! Too bad I'm a woman.  

I live in NC and all my friends now live in other states. If you ever want to chat, let me know. I'm always looking for good friends who can relate to me!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Isn't that where the national chapter of NAAFA is? How can there not be fat girls where you live?




 Sacramento or Oklahoma? lol


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Yes, there are quite a few in both the Midwest and South so I think you are safe in that dept. As for where to move, that's going to depend on what kind of locale you are looking for, but for finding someone for a relationship it seems like (from what I've experienced and see here too) that distance is going to factor in somehow. There are no guarantees, but it's good to keep an open mind.



I'm would prefer to live in either a rural area or small town that is near a medium-sized or big city. But I could even handle living in a big city if I had to. Right now I'm looking in Missouri, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississippi and North Carolina in particular.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 16, 2006)

You know, i've been trying to get dates from my High School as well.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> I've pretty much given up hope of finding a man in the TN area. It seems the FAs are fairly rednecky and that's just not my style. I've given it a shot and I just can't connect with them.
> 
> I would love to be courted or wined and dined long before I'm 69'd!  I'm not sure I even really know what dating is. I've gone on a few but I never seem to pick the right kind of man for me so it doesn't lead into anything else. I'm 40 years old and have never even been in love. It doesn't help that I'm picky too. Isn't there a single FA out there, somewhere that likes The Cure AND can like football too?  (I'd prefer he be 30 or over but not much over 45 as I'm still fairly immature for my age, I think).



I like The Cure. They aren't my favorite band, but I like them.

I like football. NASCAR and baseball are my two favorite sports, but I enjoy watching football. The Broncos are in the AFC Championship game.  

I'm not over 30, though. I'll be 29 in about a month.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think I am playing offense and not defense. This bbw..did she already know you were a fa? Did she ask you out in public or online. If she approached you in public without knowing your preference I want to meet her..cause that's one BALLSY woman!


it was in public plus she knew me back in high school.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm not over 30, though. I'll be 29 in about a month.



Then we still have 13 months!


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok, Ok...I need a date. I don't have any kind of event to attend or anything like that...I'm just sick of sitting at home..wanting to be out with a cute fa..SO...here you go guys..your chance to get your ass to Oklahoma and TAKE ME OUT!! Please :wubu:



You know, posts like yours just remind me why I started Dimensions in the first place. Things may be a little different today, but when I was a young FA, there was simply no place to find the girl of my dreams, nor to look for her, nor to talk to others who shared my preferences. So while there were probably a number of fat girls sitting home hoping to get a date, I was sitting hope dreaming of a girl like them to go on a date with. 

This then leads to both the thrill and the frustration of having a place like this, Dimensions. On the one hand, Dimensions shows you that you're not alone and that there are a lot of men who are looking for a woman just like you. And many have met here over the years, via personals, forums, the matching system, and our streaming chat. On the other hand, for many young FAs a place like Dimensions is a bit like the proverbial fantasy candystore, and so we're often encountering the big incongruence between fantasy and reality. 

Keep in mind, Misty, that you are someone's perfect woman, both in body and in mind. Do not get frustrated or bitter when it takes a bit for everything to fall into place.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm would prefer to live in either a rural area or small town that is near a medium-sized or big city. But I could even handle living in a big city if I had to. Right now I'm looking in Missouri, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississippi and North Carolina in particular.




keep in mind that down south, you'll always be known as the yankee (or the outsider, whatever). even if you stay there 40 years.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jan 16, 2006)

Nashville has become quite diverse and it's not like that so much anymore. I'm a yankee from FL that moved here and have done ok with it so far. Because of the little accent I had, most people thought I was from the midwest when I initially moved to TN. 

Ryan, if you have any questions regarding Nashville and TN, send me a PM, I'd be more than happy to answer them for you with my opinion.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Keep in mind, Misty, that you are someone's perfect woman, both in body and in mind. Do not get frustrated or bitter when it takes a bit for everything to fall into place.



Thank you so much..and not just for the kind words..but for giving all of us a place to be and feel that we belong. I remember my first fa experience. I had a quote on my yahoo profile that said "if you don't like big women..kiss my ass and have a nice day." I got a random email from a local guy explaining that he liked fat women...etc. He's the one that introduced me to the "culture" and I'll be forever grateful to both of you! Unfortunately, he and I weren't a match, but he's still a friend that I enjoy.

Anyways..I feel like I'm rambling, but I just wanted you to know that I do appreciate everything you've done so that my generation can experience a more open bbw/fa culture!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> keep in mind that down south, you'll always be known as the yankee (or the outsider, whatever). even if you stay there 40 years.



I was born in the Midwest and most of my family lives there. They can put in a good word for me.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> Ryan, if you have any questions regarding Nashville and TN, send me a PM, I'd be more than happy to answer them for you with my opinion.



Thanks! I might just do that.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Then we still have 13 months!



And then I'll be an old geezer of 30 years. I already have some gray hair!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> And then I'll be an old geezer of 30 years. I already have some gray hair!



OH good gravy..lol..you can't say 30 is old..I'm 2 years and 3 months away..LOL I refuse to say 30's old..now 40 ...that's a different story LOL J/k!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm would prefer to live in either a rural area or small town that is near a medium-sized or big city. But I could even handle living in a big city if I had to. Right now I'm looking in Missouri, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississippi and North Carolina in particular.



I've only been to Missouri a couple of times, but it was nice. Not much different from Nebraska. Sorry I can't tell you more.


----------

